# What's Your Best Newbie Advice?



## JRSC (May 19, 2015)

Hey guys, being a rookie to the slingshot myself, Id like to ask all of you seasoned slingshooters what is your best advice you can give to the new guys?

Me personally, I'd like to know more about what Through the Fork and Over The Top and such is. As well as tips on accuracy, what bands and ammo you think is best for hunting and such.

Whatever info you have that you think is helpful feel free to post.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Do not fall into the trap that heavy pull bands/tubes equal more speed. For most newbies who are into can killing, looped 2040 tubes are about as heavy as you need to go, and they will work better with ammo weighing about 80 grains, rather than the 50 grains of 3/8 steel. I don't use flats much, but 3/4 inch straight cut TBG should give plenty of speed. Use a light pouch. Always wear shooting glasses. Lead balls are plenty safe to use, just don't eat them.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

I I agree with Henry and I would just add that power and accuracy somewhat do not go together well above certain point of power/strength.

I use this rule of thumb for myself: my maximum strength when my hand that holds the frame starts to shake - minus at least 30%.

So, if I can hardly manage 5kg strong pull then 3.5 kg at maximum will let me have steady grip.

After so many years in slingshots and considering my age I am more and more in favour of lighter bands - lot of speed with lighter ammo and much better acuracy.

cheers,

jazz


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

Get one slingshot until your technique is perfected. Then God get a bunch more if you please.


----------



## JRSC (May 19, 2015)

squirrel squasher said:


> Get one slingshot until your technique is perfected. Then God get a bunch more if you please.


I'll agree to this. Make sure your really in this for the long haul and not on a momentous high before you go out blowing money on something that will be clutter in the house after while.


----------



## JRSC (May 19, 2015)

It seems to me that a good quality band and at least marble weight ammo handles both a lethal blow and accuracy very well. It seems that the lighter the ammo the more apt it is to "slice" or "hook" so to speak. Again, I'm still new to this but for me, a good medium weight ammo makes for an excellent all-around marksman.


----------



## Barky Bow (Jun 14, 2014)

I only have one bit of advice and it sounds condescending but it is a fact that is indisputable and that is

PRACTICE, PRACTICE, PRACTICE and when you think you are getting good PRACTICE some more.

This is especially true if you intend on hunting.

One other thing that is not advice but is my mantra and that is to have fun!!

Good luck bud

Clint


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Best advise is to keep it fun and interesting . Read past posts on the forum . There is a wealth of information in past posts .


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

drink beer, shoot slingshot, have fun


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

I suspect that you will go through the same phases as everyone....many slingshots, different types of bands, many sizes and types of ammo!!! Its inevitable buddy!! The important thing is to have fun!


----------



## Phoul Mouth (Jan 6, 2015)

Find a slingshot for yourself that will allow you to test all shooting styles to find what works for you.

There are 3 different grips people use; the pinch grip, the thumb support, and the hammer grip. There are also 2 style of shooting; over the forks(OTF) and through the forks(TTF).

I really like Simple Shots Scout because it allows for all of these and with the flip clips it is fairly quick to swap bands and even allows for flatbands and tubes.

http://simple-shot.com/slingshots/the-scout-slingshot

If you are reasonably good at woodworking you could probably even make one, I am sure there are templates in the template section.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Stop the computer and go out


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Don't go trying to hunt (or even eliminate pests) until you're proficient. There seems to be a lot of guys that want to jump right into hunting before they hone their skill.


----------



## Mr. Clean (Feb 3, 2015)

I am also a slingshot newbie so I still have a lot to learn.I think the best advice I have been granted is " what works for someone else wont always work for you.You gotta experiment."

For example my current fav shooter is a F16 mod with 3/4 latex and a Super Sure Rockstar pouch shooting .177 BB's.Everything I read about BB shooting made me believe this combo wouldn't work, not because I was told it wouldn't but because it just went against everything I have read on the subject.But it works very well for me and has gave me hours of enjoyment.


----------



## twang (May 10, 2015)

kenyaslinger said:


> I suspect that you will go through the same phases as everyone....many slingshots, different types of bands, many sizes and types of ammo!!! Its inevitable buddy!! The important thing is to have fun!


i must be in that phase.


----------



## twang (May 10, 2015)

most of this advice seems right on. have a go.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

About 4 1/2 months into my reincarnation I can offer this. *Share the activity*. It's one thing to be able to hit what you aim at, but the real joy for me was involving friends. One neighbor recently finished his own natural fork frame, and there was genuine glee in his eyes. That was rewarding because he's generally a grumpy fellow, with a well known allergy to fun. We've taken to playing pistol poker with slingshots (where you shoot at a paper target with all 52 playing cards represented and try to make the best poker hand you can with 6 shots...). There's 4 of us now, and it's a riotous good time. My wife is even talking about getting involved! Pray for me...


----------

